# warehouse line painting



## Belleaire Care (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi everyone!

First post on Paint Talk.com  I have been doing line painting for a number of years, using Titan airless sprayers. 

We have to re-paint the safety lines in a warehouse this weekend. We used Sherwin Williams two part epoxy coating on this floor a couple of years ago. 

Most of these old 2'' wide lines are faded but still visible.. there is a lot of tow motor action on this floor.

If I de-grease and scuff the areas to be re-painted and then apply an Armor Seal HS epoxy to it would that do the job..... I even thought of using the line painting machine with traffic paint. The large truck loading doors will be open so ventilation is good.

There are only about 200' of lines involved here.

Could any one please offer any info or advice.. many thanks,


Mike


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Don't have a lot of experience with lines but we do a lot of floors. I would imagine either one would work fine


----------



## Belleaire Care (Oct 1, 2014)

*ware house line painting*

Hi,

Thank you for your reply, Aaron. Our line painting work consists of painting parking lot lines and stencil work on asphalt. 

We did use a Sherwin Williams Setfast acrylic aisle marking paint for an auto shop floor earlier this summer. We used our line painting machine to apply the paint. 

The surface had been degreased and dried prior to painting. This paint has a great gloss finish and dries fast, however it had a hard time sticking to the floor in parts.

Will probably go with epoxy again for this warehouse job..


----------



## Belleaire Care (Oct 1, 2014)

Made some phone calls regarding SW epoxy floor coverings... my local sales rep suggested I use the Macropoxy 646 by Sherwin Williams. It is a semi gloss finish.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

You can buy my line striping trailer for the low...low...price of $2500.00 and i think there is some paint in there too......


----------



## Belleaire Care (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi guys,

Update on yesterday's warehouse line painting and stenciling job.

SW Macropoxy is the way to go! Way better than any other epoxy I have used in the past.


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

It might sound a little over the board, but it’s been a while that I was struggling with 

something similar. Thanks for all the suggestions here. I just concluded my job with 

Sherwin Williams’ Macropoxy 646, amazing results. Recommended!


----------

